# Perdido river tournament



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

How much is the Tuesday tournament entry fee and is it a team tournament?


----------



## basswilson87 (Mar 31, 2010)

10 bucks a person an yes you can fish by yourself or team


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

where is this tournament held at?


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Ya'll might as well stay home next week. I'm coming out next Tuesday and I'm planning on taking everybody's money!


----------



## basswilson87 (Mar 31, 2010)

Seminole landing right across the state line in alabama


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

J Smithers said:


> Ya'll might as well stay home next week. I'm coming out next Tuesday and I'm planning on taking everybody's money!


I don't think so Smithers. I'm showing up and I'm going to beat you with the rod you sold me..hahahaha. Good luck guys.


----------



## missing (Nov 19, 2010)

what time does it start?


----------



## basswilson87 (Mar 31, 2010)

missing said:


> what time does it start?


 starts at 5 every tues


----------



## missing (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

where can info be found about the tournament?


----------

